# Arkansas Traveler - flatpick lesson



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

This flatpick acoustic guitar lesson covers my arrangement of Arkansas Traveler. It is in Carter style.....thanks for watching! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFRMj5PhXEg


----------

